# Lead shot



## Big Wizard (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, so I'm looking for a few pounds of #9 lead shot.
Where is the best place to get some around pensacola.
Thanks,
Robert.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

a few pounds? how much? i may know of some i know he has 8 but your gonna buy a full bag or more


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

styx river has 25lb bags, but there not in Pensacola but there close


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

+1 on Styx River.

Rick


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Will You......*

......purchase a full bag. Hard(magnum) or soft ?? I might just have a bag or three laying around. How much are you willing to pay ?? --- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

SAWMAN 
YOU HAVE SO MUCH STUFF AND KNOWLEDGE ABOUT THINGS 

you need to close in the garage and open a *home base FFL* , seems every time i need something you have it.:thumbup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Liquidation ??*

Accumulated over the years,I do have "several" things laying around. I had a FFL during the Klinton years and bought wholesale everything that I figured that I would need for the rest of my life. Yeah,I overdid it a bit. 

Powder,primers,bullets,brass, magnum shot,hulls,wads,etc,etc,the consumables. Unfortunately lots of people feel that PFF should stand for Pensacola Fleemarket Forum. They are looking for quality gear at yard sale prices. These people wont get their "fix" from me. --- SAWMAN


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> Pensacola Fleemarket Forum



everything i have picked up from you i felt was a deal for me. you still have a few items ill get up with you later on about.


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

*shot*

saw needen some 7.5 shot got any? most i have paid to date is 36 per 25# let me know


----------



## Big Wizard (Oct 11, 2009)

PM to the Saw
Thanks Guys.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Got Eight ??*

I do not have any 7 1/2 shot but do have several bags of #8 magnum shot. Check your reloading manuals. I shoot #8 exclusively for dove,quail,and crows. A "AA" hull and 1 1/2oz of #8's is a super dense pattern. Get it up to 1330 and it slaps 'em hard. 

Will sell the #8 shot for $30 per bag. Only $60 if you buy a couple. --- SAWMAN


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

good price thanks but shooting sporting clays 8 is a little light to reach out to the long ones


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Well.....?*

If you say so. ( ? ) BUT.......I have killed crows quite easily with the above load at 50yds. --- SAWMAN


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

with a oz and a half and a tight choke yes. but we are limited to 1 1/8 and i mostly use 1 oz im a old man body giving out .give me low recoil !walking trap and clays fields is surprising how many targets you find with 1 or 2 small holes in them dust but not enough to count as a dead bird or rabbit. lighter loads and tighter chokes shoot longer and cheaper. imoho


----------



## Big Wizard (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks again Sawman, I think this will do nicely.
Later, Wiz


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

*shot*

thank you saw, great price ! and will get me to the first of next year.any one interested in putting a big order together and saving frieght let me know i go through about 200 lb a year and it aint getting any cheeper. powder and primers also 25.00 per for hazmat lets try to max out a shipment (i got my 10 ga bird shot today)


----------

